# Andro lean/Hard 4 week blast



## mattrag (Jun 12, 2011)

Today I am a cut log running AndroHard and AndroLean.
Additional supplements are BCAAs, multivitamin, glutamine, taurine, beta alanine, R-ALA, and shred matrix (when it arrives).

Dosing: 

3caps AL and AH in the AM 
3caps AL and AH 8 hrs later (Usually a little before my afternoon workout)
PCT will be TRS, plus DAA. 


Currently composition~ 

5'10"
195lbs
13% BF (25lbs of adipose) 

Goals~ In 4 weeks hit 10% bodyfat and make small strength gains. So basically try and lose around 6lbs of fat. 


Nutrition~ 
I am allergic to wheats and oats, as well as casein protein, so I usually will only eat sweet potatoes along with meats and veggies regularly. Dieting will just be restricting my calories a tad bit. Food sources are mostly pork tenderloin, chicken breasts, brocolli and sweet potatoes. Healthy fats are coconut oil, olive oil, the occasional salmon, and fish oils. 

The instructions that came with the bottles suggest: 2g protein/lb, .5g fat/lb, and .25g carbs/lb.
This would put me at 390g protein, 97.5g fat, 48.75g carbs. I think the protein is a tad bit high as digestion issues might arise. So I'm going to take protein down a bit and add in carbs for the first week and see if I notice a change. (+-50g from each). 

Modified diet: 

340g protein, 98g fat, 98g carbs (workout days)
340g protein 98g fat, 48g carbs (non workout days) 


Workout program: 

I'm taking a bite out of the HST training and JUST doing the last 4 weeks. 3 Full body workouts of 5reps which I am switching to a push/ pull workout (hitting 5-7 exercises of 3-5 sets each ) to train daily and achieve metabolic benefits of exercise 6 days a week. I will have one rest day. I train at home so the rest day will come in when needed. 


Wish me luck guys! 

Any comments or suggestions, please let me know!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck, I'll be following along.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 13, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Good luck, I'll be following along.



Awesome! 

I will be trying to keep daily posts here.


I'll upload b4 and after pics after the 4 weeks as well


----------



## mattrag (Jun 13, 2011)

6/13/2011 

Food intake: 

900g chicken breast
400g pork tenderloin
120ml coconut milk
1 cup broccoli 
1 cup cooked cabbage 
1/2 sweet potato

Protein: 320g Carbs: 30g Fat 60g 

Kinda low on the fat today but I felt like I didn't need it. Day 1 so I'm coming off of a slight "high" in calorie intake. 

Workout was actually day 1 of the UD2, Doing upper lower split. My workout buddy actually wants to do the UD2 so i'm going to help him with it and I figure I cant go wrong doing the UD2 either. I like the change up. 

bench press 6sets, 1min sets X 195lbs 
Bent over row 6 sets, 1 min sets X 115lbs (hold at the top for 2s)
upright rows SS, wide, mid, narrow 4 sets 12reps 65lbs (36 reps in total)
Pull ups 6 sets to failure (12,10,9,9,5,3) 

Mean workout. Tomorrow i'm going to have to step it up! Pulled my lower back about 2 days ago but I am going to work around this squats will be rough.... but with the lighter weight i'm hoping I can handle it. 

Weight 195 (No change) 



Notes: After taking the pills I haven't experience any of those grapefruit burps. could be just placebo or just that i'm switching from a strength based 5X5 to a volume/pump style training but I had MEAN pumps today. 
I haven't really noticed any "heat" yet.

I hope I don't lose too much hair from this cycle.... haha


----------



## mattrag (Jun 13, 2011)

One more note: I slept REALLY well last night. First day of cycle and I slept like a baby. 

My nightly piss was also so foggy... felt like I was still sleeping !!


----------



## mattrag (Jun 13, 2011)

also, i just started my cycle so I was wondering the benefits/cons of taking this for 6 weeks? 
By either lowering the dosing to 2 of each per day, or by adding in another bottle of each? 

And how would this affect my PCT? 

I think running this 6 weeks would be better because I have my mom visiting in 4 weeks and the TRS transdermal won't look as suspicious as me just popped 4 pills twice aday. Specially since I can just tell her it's fish oil hhaha.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 13, 2011)

mattrag said:


> also, i just started my cycle so I was wondering the benefits/cons of taking this for 6 weeks?
> By either lowering the dosing to 2 of each per day, or by adding in another bottle of each?
> 
> And how would this affect my PCT?
> ...


 6 weeks equals more gains and the more gains you have the more you'll keep after its all over. Add Tcf-1 if you havent already and your pct will be adequate.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 13, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> 6 weeks equals more gains and the more gains you have the more you'll keep after its all over. Add Tcf-1 if you havent already and your pct will be adequate.



But if it's fatloss then would i benefit from less time dieting?


----------



## mattrag (Jun 14, 2011)

6/14/2011


Food intake: 

1kg chicken breast
200g pork tenderloin
100g Kim chee
4 cups lettuce
120ml Coconut milk

Protein: 287g Fat: 48g Carbs: 10g 

A little low on the protein today but I was feeling REALLY full. Odd for me, could be appetite suppressant from lean? I donno, I always thought being on anabolics make you hungrier.

Workout: 

Single leg ext: 8X20 70lbs (1min sets) 
Lying leg curls: 4X20 35lbs

Barbell curls: 6X20 65lbs
Band tricep push down: 6X20 (hold contraction at bottom)

Obliques 4X20 35lbs





Notes: 

Aggression: Not really noticeable, but confidence is up at most times. 

Libido:No change here yet, confidence is notable though. I'm married so I can't really let my mind wander too far... lol

Strength:Strength is not that noticeable. Definitely feeling the fatigue resistance.

Pumps: GREAT! This is where I notice it the most, I have VERY little carbs running in me and I still get mean pumps. I'm happy about this! 

Mood: Mood is pretty much the same, the want to get up and go though is being more and more profound. I have a desk job (well teacher and I rarely stand to teach) and I have more drive to run around and get more 'active' 

Sleep: yesterday I was super groggy when I had my night time pee. Today, if I went to pee I don't remember haha. Might have been the first full night of rest in years.

Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. First week still so if it starts going now for sure this stuff is poison to the hairline, well mine anyway. Noticed my vitiligo on my neck starting to pop up again. I found that this is due to a gluten intolerance. Started popping up in february and I read on auto immune stuff and eliminated all flours, wheats etc. and it went away, but it's starting to come back. I'm hoping it's nothing, and perhaps just related to a missed gluten ingestion... I hope. 

Overall: I am liking this, already ppl say i'm looking leaner. could be just the aura I have now being on assistance lol. Either or is welcome


----------



## mattrag (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow day 3 and i'm feeling really lethargic~ No appetite either...


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 15, 2011)

mattrag said:


> But if it's fatloss then would i benefit from less time dieting?


 Mmm you could be taking advantage of the time that your body is in a higher than normal anabolic state, so staying on longer would yeild more results vs being on cycle for less amount of time. Its up to you though.


mattrag said:


> Wow day 3 and i'm feeling really lethargic~ No appetite either...


 A few guys do report this. some say it goes away after awhile and hopefully this happens for you too.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 15, 2011)

6/15/2011


Food intake: 

700g chicken breast
400g pork tenderloin
100g Kim chee
4 cups lettuce
120ml Coconut milk

Protein: 248g Fat: 49g Carbs: 12g 

Protein is lower than I’d like. Didn’t have time to eat… practicing for a charity concert, and work piling up. Oh well, keep trucking! 

Workout: (pretty much a final depletion workout) 

Single leg ext: 8X20 70lbs (1min sets) 
Lying leg curls: 4X20 35lbs

Barbell curls: 6X20 65lbs
Band tricep push down: 6X20 (hold contraction at bottom)

Obliques 4X20 35lbs

Decline Bench Press 4X20 (155lbs)
Bent Over rows 4X15 (155lbs) 


Notes: 

Aggression: Oddly, this has somewhat leveled off. I seem much calmer now. Confidence is there. I just feel, good, not arrogant but good. 

Libido: Up, not UP UP. But I notice it. Also, I added 3g DAA to help with LH. Hear that on cycle it can help prevent shut down. I’ll be running 3g/day every day through PCT to see how it goes. I’ve used DAA a lot in the past so I will see how good it helps with shutdown this time.  

Strength: Could be because of the UD2 I’m doing but the workout, this morning anyway made me nauseated for the whole workout and about 3hrs after.  

Pumps: Amazingly, through my workout I still got pumped lol.  

Mood: Calm, at ease, happy. I like this feeling lol. 
Sleep: Sleep WOULD have been a full night of rest… but my IBS acted up and I had a horrible night…. 

Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. Muscles feel fuller though I can’t really pump them up. Noticeably flatter but still feeling full…? Haha I donno, like I said the super low carb deal I’m doing now is really smashing the pumps. Today I will have a carb load and I hope it will assist in allowing me to hold my pumps this weekend. One more thing, I always notice the 'cold hands' during diets, but this time my hands are never cold.  

Overall: So far so good, sleeps good, stress levels are lowered, feel better. I am gonna say it’s working thus far. Nothing Amazing though. 

Appetite: Oddly i'm not hungry at all...


----------



## Rodja (Jun 15, 2011)

It's hard to say if it's the UD2 or the stack that's having the effects on your appetite, but, either way, your calories are quite low.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 15, 2011)

Rodja said:


> It's hard to say if it's the UD2 or the stack that's having the effects on your appetite, but, either way, your calories are quite low.



Yea it's hard for me to eat for some reason.... Usually I have no problem eating 300g of protein from just chicken breast... But usually it's with other things, more fats, or more carbs. All I know is all that protein by itself is running through me. Like literally... meat in, meat out. My fats are probably a bit too low. Specially since i'm around 195lbs.... at around 13% bf. But my usual diet is around 250-300g protein, 120-150g fat, and around 100g carbs. so basically i just dropped off the fat, and took out post workout carbs. And I went from reasonably good appetite to no food = okay. Either way... dieting so it's okay I hope..specially with Androlean and Hard in me.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 16, 2011)

6/16/2011


Food intake: (pre carb load)

500g chicken breast
2 cups lettuce

Protein: 110 Fat: 7g Carbs: 4g 

Food intake: (next 30hrs)
600g chicken breast (132g P)
2 cups raw measure rice (200g C)
1kg boiled potatoes (170g C)
300g sweet potatoes (40g C) 
6 bananas (130g C) 
Protein: 132g Carbs 540g fat 30g 
(I have dinner, plus another meal… I have to stuff in around 560g more carbs to hit my low end 1100g carb refeed. At least my appetite has returned) 


Workout: (tension) 

Bench Press: 205 (12),225 (8) SS: EZ curl: 70lbs 
Bent over row: 205 (12)X2 SS: SLDL 205(10),(8)
Standing military: 85 (15), 105 (12) SS: Bent over rear delt raises 15(15) X2
Skull crushers: 55(15)X2
Squat: 225(8)X2 SS: Single leg BW calf raises
BW lunges
Rack pulls 265 (8)X2 SS Shrugs 265 (16)x2
Workout time: 1hr 15 minutes 
Workout Notes: HOLY BALLS, this was the greatest workout ever. Had a banana and 10g bcaa pre workout (no whey for me as I can’t handle protein powders). And I was BACK! Felt strong, sweated sooo much. But still had loads of drive and energy to continue on.

Notes: 

Aggression: Oddly, this has somewhat leveled off. I seem much calmer now. Confidence is there. I just feel, good, not arrogant but good. (unchanged) 

Libido: Up, not UP UP. But I notice it. Also, I added 3g DAA to help with LH. Hear that on cycle it can help prevent shut down. I’ll be running 3g/day every day through PCT to see how it goes. I’ve used DAA a lot in the past so I will see how good it helps with shutdown this time. (Unchanged) 

Strength: maybe it was the banana, or maybe it was this stuff kicking in, but I was STRONG. For being pretty much under nourished for 3 days, and having 3 grueling depletion workouts, I honestly went into today thinking “Man… I wonder if I can even lift the projected weights?” But I killed it! KILLED IT! 

Pumps: the pumps were great, kinda a fast workout, but the blood was responsive. I did legs last, and quickly after the first warm up set of 15 reps I did on squats my legs filled up. Definitely attributing this to AndroHard. Usually I can’t keep pumps going for long if I switch up bodyparts mid workout (well very well), but I stayed full from chest to calf 

Mood: Calm, at ease, happy. I like this feeling lol. (unchanged) 
Sleep: Oh man… slept at 2am… had practice for my concert on Saturday. Slept pretty soundly though, kinda tired but not that bad. Should definitely get more sleep though. 

Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. Muscles feel fuller though I can’t really pump them up. Noticeably flatter but still feeling full…? Haha I donno, like I said the super low carb deal I’m doing now is really smashing the pumps. Today I will have a carb load and I hope it will assist in allowing me to hold my pumps this weekend. One more thing, I always notice the 'cold hands' during diets, but this time my hands are never cold.   (unchanged) 

Overall: Today was good Androlean made me heat up WAY more, androhard helped keep me pumped and strong throughout the workout. It was a good day today. Now on to eating… 

Appetite: After I took in the banana, and started to workout about mid way through the workout I got hungry! So eating the insane amounts of carbs isn’t a problem. It seems. Though I try to eat paleo (something I don’t really attribute to the time we eat it, just that this diet’s food choices seem keep me the happiest) it’s very hard to get in 1100g carbs purely from potatoes and plantains, so I have eaten some rice… and noticing their side effects… mainly joint and dry skin… sigh..


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 17, 2011)

> it’s very hard to get in 1100g carbs purely from potatoes and plantains



Agreed... plantains make it easier, just need to wait for them to get very ripe.


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 18, 2011)

6/18/2011


Food intake: (Maint cals)

1.5kgs Beef 
800g cooked rice
200g boiled sweet potato 

350g P, 400g C, 100g Fat 





Workout: (Power)*

(PR) Bench Press: 255 (5),255 (5) *
Bent over row: 255 (5)X2 SS: SLDL 255(5),(5)
(PR) Standing military: 135 (6), 155 (4) SS: EZ Curls 90 (5)X2 
Close grip bench 135 (10), 205 (5) 
(PR) Squat: 255(5)X2 SS: Single leg BW calf raises

Rack pulls 275 (5)X2 SS Shrugs 275 (10)x2

(PR) DeadLift: 315X1 
Workout time: 1hr 30 minutes*

Workout Notes: MAN, P.R.s across the board. And finally I'm able to Deadlift all the weight in my house lol. 

Notes:*

Aggression: Oddly, this has somewhat leveled off. I seem much calmer now. Confidence is there. I just feel, good, not arrogant but good. (unchanged)*

Libido: Up, not UP UP. But I notice it. Also, I added 3g DAA to help with LH. Hear that on cycle it can help prevent shut down. I’ll be running 3g/day every day through PCT to see how it goes. I’ve used DAA a lot in the past so I will see how good it helps with shutdown this time. (Unchanged)*

Strength: Oh yes, this is there. Unless it's all attributed to the carb load, which I doubt, but it was a good day. 

Pumps: Pumps were there, nothing 'crazy' yet, great I must say but I want MORE lol. 

Mood: Calm, at ease, happy. I like this feeling lol. (unchanged)*
Sleep: Oh man… slept at 2am… had practice for my concert on Saturday. Slept pretty soundly though, kinda tired but not that bad. Should definitely get more sleep though.*

Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. Muscles feel fuller though I can’t really pump them up. Noticeably flatter but still feeling full…? Haha I donno, like I said the super low carb deal I’m doing now is really smashing the pumps. Today I will have a carb load and I hope it will assist in allowing me to hold my pumps this weekend. One more thing, I always notice the 'cold hands' during diets, but this time my hands are never cold. (unchanged)*

Overall: Today was good Androlean made me heat up WAY more, androhard helped keep me pumped and strong throughout the workout. (unchange) 

Appetite: Hunger is there, I had to do only 2 meals today because I had a concert performance. I ate around 800g cooked rice, and around 1.2kgs of beef all in about 1hr. KILLED the food. Now back to the depletion/low cal/ low carb days. But I'm looking leaner and feeling stronger.


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 18, 2011)

Oops, my client/friend used my account... But the above is his progress


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 18, 2011)

Late to the party, but in!


----------



## mattrag (Jun 19, 2011)

6/19/2011


Food intake: (Maint cals)

1kg chicken breast
200g Beef 
500g boiled sweet potato 
200ml coconut oil
300g P, 150 C, 100g Fat 

Kinda fell back on the protein but I definitely ate enough today. At least it feels like it.




Workout: (None)



Notes:*

Aggression: Been 6 days so far and nothing out of the ordinary.

Libido: High, like day 4 or so. Steadily a bit more attuned to that side of me lol.

Strength: As it was a recovery definitely didn’t feel any fatigue. I think I can hit the weights harder. 

Pumps: Arms, chest and back were pumped all day haha!!  

Mood: Relaxing day, tired though. Lethargy might be kicking in?  
Sleep: Sleep has been deeper, I wake up to pee in like a daze. 

Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. Muscles feel fuller though. Lethargy might be kicking in. 

Overall: Today was good, nothing really to report.

Appetite: Hunger is UP. But controllable.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 19, 2011)

Just had a pretty interesting conversation with a friend of mine about working out. Now let me just give you some back up story about me first:
I used to be pretty over weight in High school. Wore a XXL (not cause I was buff), always had elastic pants, never played ANY sports, loved the soda/fruit juices etc. ate mostly carbs cause I thought being "fat free" meant i wasn't going to put on fat. My "turning point" was when I went to the shop and realized that at 16yrs of age I was shopping in the big and tall section for my pants, 46" at the time, and not cause I was tall. I always got the "oh you're big boned", "having some fat is healthy", "you're young you shouldn't worry", etc. etc. loving mother crap that is really not helpful at all. I love my mom and understand why she said these things but still... come on I was a junior in High school weighing in at a prime 260lbs at 5'10". 
Not good if you ask me. could never run fast, move good, or play any sports. Academically I was great, straight A's, National honor society VP, Math team Pres... etc. And I guess I always used it as a crutch, while secretly hoping when I hit puberty magic would happen and i'd end up looking like wolverine or something from the comics. Never happened. 
After I had that "moment", I cut all soda's, canned/bottled drinks. Cut my rice back significantly and pretty much kept my diet as whole as possible. Dropped around 30lbs in 1 year. With no additional exercise or anything, just diet. Then joined the 24hr fitness near me and started to go to the gym. Two years from there I lost another 20lbs and pretty much have stayed there. Going to the gym around 2-3 times a week. With some basketball in there. 
Also, my sports capacity increased astronomically. For someone who pretty much never threw a football, shot a basketball, hit a baseball, or lifted weights in about 3 years most of my friends who I met in college thought I had been shoting hoops pretty much my whole life, my friends who go to the gym thought I was a beast and everyone in college "knew" i worked out. This pretty much was the result of me starting to do this AFTER highschool. 
Looks wise almost everyone from my high school has no idea who I am anymore, they can't even recognize me. I show my old college friends and co workers my pictures now and they can't believe it. Everyone says, man I wish I could look like you... And I just tell them... When i was a junior in high school I pretty much wished I looked like anyone BUT me. 
I guess to get back at where I was talking with my friend it boils down to this: I came from a fat/lazy/unathletic background and pretty much flipped it. i'm better than most of my friends who played basketball throughout their life now, well I take that back, I can hang with them. I lift more than most of them (I attribute this to the fact I was huge as a kid so my bones took more damage. In the future though it might be bad that I was.). So no one can say "it's too hard", or "i'm just too lazy". If you are just don't workout, don't diet, and don't bother even thinking about fitness. Balance really is key, but you ARE health. So if you wanna be healthy think about HOW much of you YOU are. Then think about balance. I workout 4 times a week, all in all around 6hrs a week. One week 7x24hrs = 168hrs, 6 hrs of that 3.5%. So for the week i workout around 3.5% of the time... If I told you all you needed to do to see results was workout 3% of your life you'd think I was insane. But that's basically all it boils down to for me. And ppl think I am insane with working out. Okay, so everyone says they don't like working out. I never liked it either. So what do I like? I liked games/gaming. So I basically said today i'm going to level up ME. I'm the main character in the game life. I need to get stronger, and I need to start looking better. I only got a certain amount of time I can "play" so when I go in the gym i better make it one damn good leveling trip or it's not gonna be worth it. From then on I started to like lifting, and love it. I know grinding won't work though. I only have a certain amount of time to lift, and so I need more quality than quantity here. So i make condensed, effective gym visits. So there, workout strategy DONE. My way, but i'm sure anyone who needs a reason to workout can easily find one that fits them perfectly. 

Probably the hardest part of bodycomp/fitness is nutrition. People like food. I like food, I won't lie. I love to eat. Always have. Fried foods, SOOO good. BUT, can I enjoy healthier foods? Yes. Do I like meat? Yes. Do I like vegetables? Yes. Enjoy a small amount of fruit?Yes. Some potatoes/rice? Yes. So I just eat those. When you were a child didn't you eat whatever you're mom said to eat? hell I grew up on tofu, natto, miso soup and rice. (that's probably why one of my testicles is dead, no joke here this is true, I went to the docs in elementary and they flat out told me... one of your testicles is dead, you'll be okay though. I wish I had knowledge then, and I wish my parents would have done something about my diet...) Did you complain? No. It was food. You ate it. Same like now. Cept now who can you listen to? Right, the voice of reason. (This is probably the hardest part here as to WHO is the voice of reason. To continue on this debate I might post again later sometime but for now lets just say that there is a voice of reason). So why not just stop putting the bad stuff in your mouth everyday (yes eating it sometimes is okay), and eat what's good for you? it'll make you feel less lazy, less fat. Aren't you complaining about it? Might be good to just give it try no? 
Honestly, I forget where else I am going with this but this is pretty much what has been bothering me about 2 of my friends who are super yo yo diet/gym goers. I don't really care if you know what you're doing is killing you and you don't care, but if you come and ask me for help, then just say its too hard and complain.... wtf is that? You KNOW it's bad, you KNOW what to do, you don't do it and you say that no one understands...? I lost over 70lbs of fat in the last decade and I have completely changed me. Though I'm still working on bodycomposition I have for sure "been there". You have been dieting for 1 week, you for sure not gonna look like me yet. 

AH!! I remember. Motivation. 

Really with no motivation there is not going to be results. You can't just go to the gym and say. "I'm here, yup, i'm gonna be a ripped bodybuilder." You have to have goals. Regardless. Lose 5lbs, gain 5 lbs. Lose 5% bodyfat, fit a size 34 pants. My goal in High school was to fit anything under a 40. I wear a size 32-34 now. I lost over 12" off my waist. Hell my shoe size even went down from a 14 to an 11.5. Did I plan it? No. I'm 100% sure though if I did it wouldn't have taken 10 years. I've seen more changes in the last yr though than I have in the last 6 years. And what has changed? Goals. How long did it take me to get these goals? Hmm. Not very long, maybe 15 minutes? How much time did it save? How much time do we even have? K, i'm done because I'm now wasting both our time when I should be getting my lesson for my classes tomorrow sorted and copied. Haha, Good luck all, and remember as cliche as this sounds anyone can do it.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 20, 2011)

6/20/2011


Food intake: (VLCD cals)

500g Chicken breast
12 egg white, 2 yolks

150g P, 12g C, 20g Fat 

Notes: Today I started Shred matrix too. Mainly using it for appetite suppressant/focus enhancing effects. Noticed it. Not hungry at all. I figure the first day of the dieting phase dropping cals REALLY hard shouldn’t be that bad. Tomorrow I’ll pick it up a bit. Low cal dieting is crazy easy for me. I’ve done days of just xtends tbh so andro lean save me! haha



Workout: (depletion)*

Bench Press: 155lbs 3X20
Bent over row: 155lbs 3X15  SS: SLDL 155 3X15 
Standing military: 105 2X20 SS: Upright rows 50 2X20
Close grip bench 115lbs 2X20 SS: EZ bar 50lbs 2X20 
Squat: 155 3X20 SS: Single leg BW calf raises 2X25

(Did this twice) 



Workout time: 1hr 45 minutes*

Workout Notes: Good god…. This wasn’t fun… haha, actually though sweated sooo much, thinking lean is kicking in strong. Shred matrix is good too, but today was extreme sweat. 

Notes:*

Aggression: Oddly, this has somewhat leveled off. I seem much calmer now. Confidence is there. I just feel, good, not arrogant but good. (unchanged)*

Libido: NOTICEABLY HIGH. I’m liking the androhard. Noted aggression and confidence. 

Strength: Good strength. Today I barely had any food but the workout was strong. Motivation to get it done was apparent too (side effects from lean I think)  

Pumps: Pumps were good. Hard to tell seeing I was pretty depleted already today and did full body, so blood was going all over my body.

Mood: Calm, at ease, happy. I like this feeling lol. (unchanged)*
Sleep: Sleep was okay, again, it’s very dreamy like when I wake up to pee at night. I’m hoping I can get this taken care of. It’s supposed to be liver related. I’d take Milk thistle more but I read that it’s an androgen site competitor. No point in taking it while on cycle IMO.

Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. Muscles feel fuller though I can’t really pump them up. Noticeably flatter but still feeling full…? Haha I donno, like I said the super low carb deal I’m doing now is really smashing the pumps. No cold hands from dieting, warmer now. Though I notice my body temp is low. Around 36.6 C. 37C is 98.6 F. (unchanged)*

Overall: Good workout, mean sweat, probably burned LOADS of cal intra workout. Good stuff. 

Appetite: Abolished.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice update!


----------



## mattrag (Jun 20, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Nice update!




Thanks! 
Hey, I was wondering, HereToStudy i've seen you on LOADS of forums, PP's, AM, I would like to ask your advice. I have an extra bottle of androhard and lean. Was wondering if it would be wise to continue my cut for 8 weeks. My PCT would obviously change as i would add Torem. Do you think this is a good idea? 
I'm about 12% BF now, noticing great recomping effects. Goal is to be closer to 8%.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 20, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Thanks!
> Hey, I was wondering, HereToStudy i've seen you on LOADS of forums, PP's, AM, I would like to ask your advice. I have an extra bottle of androhard and lean. Was wondering if it would be wise to continue my cut for 8 weeks. My PCT would obviously change as i would add Torem. Do you think this is a good idea?
> I'm about 12% BF now, noticing great recomping effects. Goal is to be closer to 8%.


 Hope you dont mind my 2 cents too mattrag. Personally I like the idea of running longer cycles, I think they are more productive then 4 weekers. Thats just when things get goin really good.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 20, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Hope you dont mind my 2 cents too mattrag. Personally I like the idea of running longer cycles, I think they are more productive then 4 weekers. Thats just when things get goin really good.



Yea, I've been reading and doing that seems the best. I will make sure the SERM is in my hands though b4 I run any longer than 4 weeks. Order's in so hopefully in 2 weeks I will have it. Thinking of running the new PES AnaBeta along with it too. 

Also, when coming off an 8 week cut off a cycle how would calories look? Currently running the UD2 @ around 2500cal/day (weekly avg, 1200-1500 on low days, then the 30hr refeed of around 6000 cals, then the weekend maint). 

And Macro wise~ Any suggestions would be great. I just hear after a mass gain cycle you have to keep eating big, but in a cut cycle do we keep calories low? Goal after this would be to stabilize bf levels and weight.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 21, 2011)

Following somewhat Matt Porter's advice id keep things similar. Keep your high calorie, re-feed days around to keep your metabolism from stalling. In essence dont bring up calories for extended periods of time. I wouldnt mind hearing Matt's thoughts on this question as he is way more knowledgable on this subject.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 21, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Following somewhat Matt Porter's advice id keep things similar. Keep your high calorie, re-feed days around to keep your metabolism from stalling. In essence dont bring up calories for extended periods of time. I wouldnt mind hearing Matt's thoughts on this question as he is way more knowledgable on this subject.



Does Matt Porter frequent this forum?


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 21, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Does Matt Porter frequent this forum?


 No he has his own thread at Primordial Performance and he gives out tips and advice freely. He has won a few shows and has clients he takes on, so his advice is pretty solid.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm, perhaps creating a new handle and posting on that site would be a good idea.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 21, 2011)

6/21/2011


Food intake: (VLCD cals)

500g Chicken breast
12 egg white, 2 yolks

150g P, 12g C, 20g Fat 

Notes: Today I started Shred matrix too. Mainly using it for appetite suppressant/focus enhancing effects. Noticed it. Not hungry at all. I figure the first day of the dieting phase dropping cals REALLY hard shouldn’t be that bad. Tomorrow I’ll pick it up a bit. Low cal dieting is crazy easy for me. I’ve done days of just xtends tbh so andro lean save me! haha



Workout: (depletion)*

Bench Press: 155lbs 3X20
Bent over row: 155lbs 3X15 SS: SLDL 155 3X15 
Standing military: 105 2X20 SS: Upright rows 50 2X20
Close grip bench 115lbs 2X20 SS: EZ bar 50lbs 2X20 
Squat: 155 3X20 SS: Single leg BW calf raises 2X25

(Did this twice) 



Workout time: 1hr 45 minutes*

Workout Notes: Good god…. This wasn’t fun… haha, actually though sweated sooo much, thinking lean is kicking in strong. Shred matrix is good too, but today was extreme sweat. 

Notes:*

Aggression: Oddly, this has somewhat leveled off. I seem much calmer now. Confidence is there. I just feel, good, not arrogant but good. (unchanged)*

Libido: NOTICEABLY HIGH. I’m liking the androhard. Noted aggression and confidence. 

Strength: Good strength. Today I barely had any food but the workout was strong. Motivation to get it done was apparent too (side effects from lean I think) 

Pumps: Pumps were good. Hard to tell seeing I was pretty depleted already today and did full body, so blood was going all over my body.

Mood: Calm, at ease, happy. I like this feeling lol. (unchanged)*
Sleep: Sleep was okay, again, it’s very dreamy like when I wake up to pee at night. I’m hoping I can get this taken care of. It’s supposed to be liver related. I’d take Milk thistle more but I read that it’s an androgen site competitor. No point in taking it while on cycle IMO.

Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. Muscles feel fuller though I can’t really pump them up. Noticeably flatter but still feeling full…? Haha I donno, like I said the super low carb deal I’m doing now is really smashing the pumps. No cold hands from dieting, warmer now. Though I notice my body temp is low. Around 36.6 C. 37C is 98.6 F. (unchanged)*

Overall: Good workout, mean sweat, probably burned LOADS of cal intra workout. Good stuff. 

Appetite: Abolished.


----------



## Rodja (Jun 21, 2011)

Good lord...on that amount of calories, I would have either fainted or vomited or both during that workout.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 21, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Good lord...on that amount of calories, I would have either fainted or vomited or both during that workout.



Oh, yea. My workout partner went cold (he's not the one dieting though), and died out after the first round of squats. 

That feeling I was talking about when I get up at night to pee... basically after the squats... that's how the whole workout went... I almost vomitted around 3 times BUT with no food... haha only spit came up. My fainting was probably hindered by the fact I can intake around 10 liters of water a day. My hydration is really good... or bad? lol

Thanks for reading though! Some times I feel no one is tuning in and i'm just keepin this for me haha. (which I am kinda, I am tired of not having many progress/logging)


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 21, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Thanks for reading though! Some times I feel no one is tuning in and i'm just keepin this for me haha. (which I am kinda, I am tired of not having many progress/logging)



This is not true, there are plenty of us watching


----------



## mattrag (Jun 21, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> This is not true, there are plenty of us watching



 

 

Well i'll hoping to produce the good results!


----------



## mattrag (Jun 22, 2011)

6/22/2011


Food intake: (VLCD cals)

200g Chicken breast
600g pork tenderloin
200g broccoli
400g lettuce
220g P, 12g C, 40g Fat 

Notes: noticed better vascularity. Also, my quad was so pumped in the morning. Noticebly fuller, but oddly feel very flat… Leaner for sure. Everyone noticing my leaner back (working out), and my more muscular looking legs.


Workout: (None)*




Notes:*

Aggression: I donno what this is called but I had a fight with my fiance and I kinda was able to take things more calm and collectively? Like she insulted me and I didn’t retaliate or say anything that I would regret? Haha, it’s hard. I just know that the feeling of being in control of myself has set in. Last run on a PH I didn’t notice any mood change. This is a welcome one.

Libido: NOTICEABLY HIGH. I’m liking the androhard. Wanting to sex up everything. hahah

Strength: Sore, but recovery feels faster. Specially on like 1200 cals or less a day. 
Pumps: Pumps are good throughout the day, noticeably fuller even if I’m COMPLETELY carb depleted. 
Mood: Like I said earlier in the aggression point I seem to be more calm and more relaxed throughout the day. It feels like my mind is “sharper” and a bit reserved. Cept when I’m at the weights then I’m a beast.

Sleep: First night on cycle did my sleep become noticeably WORSE. I was sore, muscles were twitching, woke up every hr just twitching and in pain. Oh well, I hope it’s the stuff working lol.
Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. Muscles feel fuller though I can’t really pump them up. Noticeably flatter but still feeling full. Other than that nothing but the small amt of heat I exp.

Overall: Good day. I’m enjoying this.

Appetite: Abolished.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 22, 2011)

Androhard for sure will give that cool/confident feeling.  Androgens are heavily active in certain parts of the brain and DHT is very androgenic (the target hormone of androhard).


----------



## mattrag (Jun 22, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Androhard for sure will give that cool/confident feeling.  Androgens are heavily active in certain parts of the brain and DHT is very androgenic (the target hormone of androhard).



I like this feeling


----------



## mattrag (Jun 23, 2011)

6/24/2011


Food intake: (pre carb load)

200g chicken breast
400g steak
2 cups lettuce

Protein: 140 Fat: 37g Carbs: 4g 

(Carb load 1100g carbs over the next 30hrs) 

Workout: (tension) 

Bench Press: 225 (12),255 (8) SS: concentration curl: 25lbs 
Bent over row: 275 (10)X2 SS: SLDL 275(10), Deadlift 275(8)
Standing military: 135 (15), 155 (12) SS: concentration curl: 25lbs 
CG bench: 185 (10)X2
Squat: 265(12)X2 SS: Single leg BW calf raises
Shrugs 315 (15)x2
Workout time: 1hr 30 minutes 
Workout Notes: Great! GREAT! Haha, today it all kicked in I think. I felt extremely strong. And extremely pumped. Kicked in a bit faster than the last run of PH I had over a year ago and it is just as good thus far. I hope it goes up from here.

Notes: 

Aggression: Up in the weights, and pretty much controlled during the day.

Libido: Up. Haha, man. hhahah

Strength: again, maybe it was the banana, But I thought last week I was strong, I pretty much took my power workout and made it my tension workout! Haha that’s some MEAN progress. PR’s for reps across the board.  

Pumps: Pumps weren’t particularly noticeable during the workout but throughout the day muscles are fuller. 

Mood: Calm, at ease, happy. I like this feeling lol. (unchanged) 

Sleep: Sleep was okay, was pretty tired. 

Side Effects: Nothing bad haha.

Overall: Good stuff. I’m pretty happy. 

Appetite: The carb ups… are the worst for me. Dieting starvation is really easy to me. I love food, but the 300-400g protein per day pretty much only in chicken breasts/pork tenderloins and leanest cuts of steak is great. Carbs don’t make me feel good, and they fill my stomach up like hell. Today is more sweet potatoes. Bananas….. had some white rice cause I just can’t eat that many potatoes… hopefully my joints don’t break on sat…


----------



## Rodja (Jun 23, 2011)

What do you have planned for your carb load?


----------



## mattrag (Jun 23, 2011)

Rodja said:


> What do you have planned for your carb load?



I have a pretty bad flour/wheat sensitivity so I stick with sweet potatoes (I don't like the taste of white potatoes all that much), bananas, white rice. Brown rice seems to flare up my joints. White rice not so much. 
I guess for the price sweet potatoes are pretty much a killer.... $2 for a 200g sweet potato... bananas though... are cheap, so is rice. What I did last week was eat rice, potato, and chicken breast around 8 times throughout the day. Joints weren't that bad, but I noticed gas and slight bloat. I wanted to avoid that this weekend but i'm having trouble eating 1100g carbs in potatoes...


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 23, 2011)

mattrag said:


> I have a pretty bad flour/wheat sensitivity so I stick with sweet potatoes (I don't like the taste of white potatoes all that much), bananas, white rice. Brown rice seems to flare up my joints. White rice not so much.
> I guess for the price sweet potatoes are pretty much a killer.... $2 for a 200g sweet potato... bananas though... are cheap, so is rice. What I did last week was eat rice, potato, and chicken breast around 8 times throughout the day. Joints weren't that bad, but I noticed gas and slight bloat. I wanted to avoid that this weekend but i'm having trouble eating 1100g carbs in potatoes...



My problem on carb ups is under doing it. When I am cycling carbs, I am on a cut, and always paranoid about effecting weight. Usually takes me a bit of mental reinforcement to do it right.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 23, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> My problem on carb ups is under doing it. When I am cycling carbs, I am on a cut, and always paranoid about effecting weight. Usually takes me a bit of mental reinforcement to do it right.




Yea I know what you mean... it's after lunch already and i am not even 1/3 through it yet...


----------



## mattrag (Jun 23, 2011)

So far from post workout till now I've had: 

130g carbs from mash potatoes (one pack instant 8 serving, gluten free, no chem additives)
140g carbs from rice balls (4 onigiri's)
150g carbs from Sweet Potatoes (4 medium sweet potatoes)
90g carbs from banana (4 bananas)

510g carbs so far.

I need about 590g more... holy god... 

Anyway, today i'm not taking any shred matrix. still on AL and AH though, plan to just run it throughout. Protein at breakfast was 400g lean beef. Gonna have ground chicken breast muffins when i get home from work. Probably get in some tuna on rice from the market b4 then... TBH I actually still have one more sweet potato staring me in the eye... I'm thinking of mashing it and putting it in the muffins. Bananas, gonna have to be used...


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 25, 2011)

mattrag said:


> So far from post workout till now I've had:
> 
> 130g carbs from mash potatoes (one pack instant 8 serving, gluten free, no chem additives)
> 140g carbs from rice balls (4 onigiri's)
> ...


 Holy $h%t ballz man.. Id love to do this with Anabolic Pump and Pslin, then workout.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 25, 2011)

6/25/2011


Food intake: (Maint cals)

400gs Beef
600gchicken
300g pork tenderloin*
500g cooked rice
70% dark chocolate
Frozen yogurt 

320g P, 380g C, 120g Fat*





Workout: (Power)*

(PR) Bench Press: 275 (5),285 (4), 285 (3)  *
Bent over row: 295 (5)X2 SS: DL 295(3), 265 (5)
(PR) Standing military: 155 (5),  Concentration curls: 30lb Dbs X5*
Close grip bench 205 (5) X2*
(PR) Squat: 275(5)X2 SS: Single leg BW calf raises



Workout time: 1hr 30 minutes*

Workout notes: P.R.s across the board AGAIN. Carb load went to crap though. Was soo bloated throughout the day... potatoes get stuck in me, I don't have any adverse effects... except just being soooo full I cant eat. Liquid food... how I miss being able to eat you... Sadly I think I could've pushed more if I had slept well the night b4. I just couldn't sleep at all. Ended up getting around 2hrs in all... 

Notes:*

Aggression: Seems to be acute now. I'm calm, then boom I can just snap. But I don't “feel” edgy.

Libido: Up, not UP UP. But I notice it. Changed the dosing for the DAA. I'm going to do 3g Pre workout on Thursday and Saturday. Notice the tingling of the boys when I drink the DAA so I hoping they assisting with any problems there. 

Strength:If I didn't have this stuff in me today would probably have been horrible. 

Pumps: Kinda pumped... but felt really bloated and stuffed... 

Mood: Calm, at ease, but noticing that “snap”.

Sleep: This really got hit hard today. I don't know why. My body was just SO sore all night. My back, glutes, quads. Mostly my traps and shoulders though. 

Side Effects: Hair still okay I hope haha. Noticing being fuller throughout the week. Harder, definitely getting dryer. Joints starting to crackle during the day now. Next week I will take more notes of the joint issue because next weekend I plan to use white rice as my main carb up to try and stuff down all the 1100g. I nearly vomitted up the potatoes yesterday. 

Overall: I'm liking it so far. But I'm still confused as if AndroLean will actually allow me to keep the same bf levels after the run... I like hard though. I plan to run this one more. And maybe with something really strong like Mdrol  Maybe pulse the Mdrol. 

Appetite: It's probably the diet but I am having trouble eat so many carbs...


----------



## mattrag (Jun 27, 2011)

6/27/2011


Food intake: (VLCD cals)

400g Chicken breast
Kim Chee 
100g P, 12g C, 10g Fat 

Notes: The carb load, like expected went horrid. I was pretty much bloated and had to force down food. Need to look into some more dense carb sources. Going with a most rice > sweet potato on the weekend load. Where the weekend my carb intake is closer to 300g and not 1100g. 

Workout: (depletion)



Bench Press : 175lbs X3 (20)
Close grip bench: 125lbs X2(20) SS: EZ bar Curl: 50lbs X2 (20)
Bent over row: 175lbs X3 (20) SS SLDL: 175lbs X3 (15)
Military press: 95lbs X2 (20) SS: Upright Row: 50lbs X2 (20)
Squat: 175lbs X3 (20) SS single legged calf raises
(Done twice) 

Notes:*

Aggression: It’s odd, more confident and risk taking becoming apparent? I’m able to carry out conversations w/o caring about the outcome of pissing anyone off… haha
Libido: Still elevated.

Strength: I lifted more than I did last week for the depletion day. Noticed I had to push a lot harder though. Definitely high for not eating till after I worked out. This was mainly due to over sleeping though. And figured I’d live throughout the day on the 50g bcaas, and 50g glutamine drinks I bring to work with me. 
Pumps: Pumps are good, but today they were getting weaker. I’m attributing it to the fact I started low carbing from Sunday afternoon and the fact my carb load was crap. 

Mood: I went from cool, calm and confident to probably over confident  

Sleep: Slept well finally, could be the hormones rebalanced, or it could be that my liver detox sup from now finally came in and my sleep cycles aren’t affected so much by night time glucose levels and hydration levels. 
Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. Strength is good. Looking back now at my other runs on UD2 my strength definitely dropped A LOT throughout the first couple weeks. This time the lifts are going up… 

Overall: This is something I’m not so happy about is that I don’t really think andro lean is working all that well. Unless andro hard is making me gain muscle mass, I was down about 1kg at the end of week 1, but now I am up around 3kgs at the end of week 2. Could be the bad carb load etc. But I really don’t think that could have affected me that badly. Body comp wise I’m looking worse, or at least I feel. Hopefully I just had some gluten exposure and am bloated now. Because last carb up I stayed at the same weight, while this last weekend’s one took me all the way up probably 5kgs from my weight before Thursday. 

Appetite: Shred matrix is king. I have NO appetite, NO crashes, and feel focused throughout the day. I should write a log for that too lol.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 27, 2011)

mattrag said:


> 6/27/2011
> 
> 
> Food intake: (VLCD cals)
> ...




Made a mistake when calculating the numbers. 165lbs for both bench press and bent over rows, not 175lbs lol.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 27, 2011)

You sure it was not the bounce up from carb loading? I can easily go up 5-6lbs scale weight on a carb load.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 27, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> You sure it was not the bounce up from carb loading? I can easily go up 5-6lbs scale weight on a carb load.



was considering this, but I actually got in less carbs than last week. And last week my monday weight was (which was down 2lbs from start) 193lbs, this week my monday weight was almost 210.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 28, 2011)

6/28/2011


Food intake: (VLCD cals)

800g Chicken breast
Kim Chee 
brocolli
180g P, 16g C, 15g Fat 

Notes: Today food was okay, still no appetite
Workout: (depletion)



Bench Press : 165lbs X3 (20)
Tricep ext: bands X2 (25) SS: EZ bar Curl: 50lbs X2 (20)
Bent over row: 165lbs X3 (20) SS SLDL: 175lbs X3 (15)
Military press: 95lbs X2 (20) 
Squat: 175lbs X3 (20) SS single legged calf raises

Reverse grip bench: 125X2 (20), X1 (15) 
Tricep Ext: bands X2 (25) SS: Hammer curls 15lbs X2 (20)
BW Pull ups: 5 sets to failure. 10,8,8,6,7
Upright row: Wide,med,narrow 65lbs X2 (12,12,12) 
One legged bw squats: X3 (20) 


Notes:*

Workout was horrible, felt ready to faint all the time. Had to switch up the last part of the workout because I just felt horrible. 

Aggression: Good aggression now. Same as yesterday
Libido: Still elevated.

Strength: Had a bit more food in me but I can definitely tell that yesterday’s workout took most of it out of me. Everything felt heavy and hard. 
Pumps: Pumps are good, but today they were getting weaker. I’m attributing it to the fact I am already pretty much depleted from yesterdays workout. 

Mood: I went from cool, calm and confident to probably over confident   

Sleep: Slept well finally, could be the hormones rebalanced, or it could be that my liver detox sup from now finally came in and my sleep cycles aren’t affected so much by night time glucose levels and hydration levels. 
Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. Strength fell off today. Looking back now at my other runs on UD2 my strength definitely dropped A LOT throughout the first couple weeks. Was able to at least do the same weight as yesterday.

Overall: At least the weight is starting to fall off again, I guess the carb load going wrong plus the probable fact that I must have ingested some gluten over the weekend. 
Appetite: Shred matrix is king. I have NO appetite. I love it.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 28, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Overall: At least the weight is starting to fall off again, I guess the carb load going wrong plus the probable fact that I must have ingested some gluten over the weekend.
> Appetite: Shred matrix is king. I have NO appetite. I love it.



Monitor it from here and you should have your answer.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 28, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Monitor it from here and you should have your answer.



Indeed. 

I wonder if anyone is getting any "shut down" symptoms. I have run other PH's in the past and usually by week 3 I am pretty much either feeling it and feeling pretty shut down. Granted I usually run Hdrol. But I'd think stacking these two would get me pretty much feeling "on" by now. I guess the absence of the lethargy and having the 'boys' full keeps my head on straight.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 29, 2011)

6/28/2011


Food intake: (VLCD cals)

800g Chicken breast
7 egg whites, 1 yolk
brocolli
210g P, 16g C, 21g Fat 

Notes: Today food was okay appetite coming back, so added some eggs
Workout: (none)




Notes:*

Played some volleyball at school. Tomorrow I have judo for about 3hrs. Though I’m a teacher and I’ll be doing Judo with students it will put me at a caloric deficit compared to what I normally do… sit at my desk teach for around 2hrs while I stand. Haha.
Aggression: Good aggression now. Seems to be on the higher side.
Libido: Still elevated.

Strength: Good, for no food I say I’m doing decent.  
Pumps: Pumps are good today, not flat yet.  

Mood: I went from cool, calm and confident to probably over confident 

Sleep: Slept well finally, could be the hormones rebalanced, or it could be that my liver detox sup from now finally came in and my sleep cycles aren’t affected so much by night time glucose levels and hydration levels. 

Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. Strength is okay, though I didn’t need to use it. Not feeling anything, which is really odd for being at the end of week 3. 

Overall: Weight starting to fall back into place, 94.5kgs on Monday and today I’m back to around 89.5kgs after work. Though I started at week one around 88.5kgs… So I’m net UP 1kg… 

Appetite:  a little higher, I bet from being severely calorie deprived.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 29, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I wonder if anyone is getting any "shut down" symptoms. I have run other PH's in the past and usually by week 3 I am pretty much either feeling it and feeling pretty shut down. Granted I usually run Hdrol. But I'd think stacking these two would get me pretty much feeling "on" by now. I guess the absence of the lethargy and having the 'boys' full keeps my head on straight.



Yah, AH+AL really you won't see much drop off in energy levels (unless AH is dosed very high or dosed much higher than AL) or in libido.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 29, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Yah, AH+AL really you won't see much drop off in energy levels (unless AH is dosed very high or dosed much higher than AL) or in libido.



Makes me wonder about PCT haha. i'm a less is more kinda guy when it comes to supps. (Though I must say I take a vast array of supps) I'm wondering if I should skip the Torem and save my liver (I hear most serms shouldn't be run all that often) go with my OTC plan and then hit up another cycle. 

You advised on running MDrol with AndroHard. Wouldn't that cause MEAN suppression? I read that androgenic compounds usually cause the most shutdown, while Mdrol, though mostly anabolic, causes crazy estrogenic sides...i'm just wondering if combining them would be the best idea... thought the gyno blocking from androhard is nice, i'm just wondering if covering all my bases while on cycle will screw me hard when I come off...


----------



## mattrag (Jun 30, 2011)

6/30/2011


Food intake: (pre carb load)

600g chicken breast

1 cups brocolli

Protein: 140 Fat: 37g Carbs: 4g*

(Carb load 1200g carbs over the next 30hrs)*

Workout: (tension)*

Bench Press: 255 (8),265 (9) SS: concentration curl: 25lbs*
Bent over row db: 85 (12)X2 , Deadlift 225(8)X4
Standing military: 135 (12), 155 (6) SS: concentration curl: 25lbs*
CG bench: 205 (5)X2
Shrugs 225(30) 255 (30) 315 (20)
Workout time: 1hr 30 minutes*
Workout Notes: I was extremely tired, pulled my neck earlier too at Judo. But I got some Prs for bench, and some Prs fro deadlift reps. 

Notes:*

Aggression: Up in the weights, and I was kinda pissed at the guys who came to workout with me. Complaining about being tired, not making gains, having shitty genes... fuck 

Libido: Up.

Strength: again, maybe it was the banana, But I thought last week I was strong, I pretty much took my power workout and made it my tension workout! Haha that’s some MEAN progress.*PR’s for reps across the board.*

Pumps: Pumps weren’t particularly noticeable during the workout but throughout the day muscles are fuller.*

Mood: Today I was noticeably more irritable. 

Sleep: Sleep was okay, was pretty tired.*

Side Effects: Nothing bad haha.

Overall: Good stuff. I’m pretty happy.*

Appetite: Oh yes, I have this carb up planned out perfectly. 1100G carbs from fruits, potatoes and rice. Should be doable as I am not going to eat as much potatoes.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 30, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Aggression: Up in the weights, and I was kinda pissed at the guys who came to workout with me. Complaining about being tired, not making gains, having shitty genes... fuck



Just have to ignore it and push through. Looking forward to your carb up going well.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 30, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Just have to ignore it and push through. Looking forward to your carb up going well.



Yea, I guess it kinda just was building up. My old trainee just posted up pics on his facebook. He's probably around 10-11% bf now 5'9" 85kgs. Natty. going into a show in october. Everyone who works out with me at my home wondering where their results are. I keep telling them.... protein, I wish I wasn't sensitive to milk products or i'd be taking in a lot more protein powder but I can't so I cook around 1kg of meat every day. Plus I worry about AGEs, omega6 fats from dark meat chicken etc. so I end up only eating chicken breasts, steaks and pork tenderloins usually slow cooked without even salt. 

Muscle is made in the kitchen. 

I'm glad your following Heretostudy. When this is over I could use your advice. Though I can't inject and my access to PH is relatively limited. You seem to have learned a lot about running cycles. 
(I live in Japan and injecting here is punishable just like it is in the US... cept as a foreigner they will probably give me FULL punishment and not even let me have a lawyer).


----------



## mattrag (Jun 30, 2011)

Carb up stats:

post workout 
200g white rice
200g steak 
5 bananas
half a pineapple 


meal 2 

2 sweet potatoes
200g chicken breasts


7/1/2011

200g white rice
200g tenderloin
2 bananas

200g white rice, 60g brown rice
5 bananas 
3 cans of tuna
250g chicken breasts

so far I have 300g more white rice, around 700g white boiled potatoes, and 500g sweet potatoes left to eat. That will get me somewhere in the ranges of 1100-1200g. Feeling good today. At least I don't feel like vomiting. 

TBH, i'm actually enjoying it haha. First time.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 1, 2011)

mattrag said:


> I'm glad your following Heretostudy. When this is over I could use your advice. Though I can't inject and my access to PH is relatively limited. You seem to have learned a lot about running cycles.
> (I live in Japan and injecting here is punishable just like it is in the US... cept as a foreigner they will probably give me FULL punishment and not even let me have a lawyer).



Anything you need, feel free to ask. Anything I don't know,  I can check with one of the other team members for what is ideal. 

...on the other note, you are right. This sport is primarily made in the kitchen, but most guys just want the shortcut and none of the dedication.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 2, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Makes me wonder about PCT haha. i'm a less is more kinda guy when it comes to supps. (Though I must say I take a vast array of supps) I'm wondering if I should skip the Torem and save my liver (I hear most serms shouldn't be run all that often) go with my OTC plan and then hit up another cycle.
> 
> You advised on running MDrol with AndroHard. Wouldn't that cause MEAN suppression? I read that androgenic compounds usually cause the most shutdown, while Mdrol, though mostly anabolic, causes crazy estrogenic sides...i'm just wondering if combining them would be the best idea... thought the gyno blocking from androhard is nice, i'm just wondering if covering all my bases while on cycle will screw me hard when I come off...



Just saw this.  Superdrol, imo, causes very fast shutdown.  Eric has mentioned before that superdrol has the same type of Estrogen Receptor affinity as Anadrol, so I'm going to assume that that is why.  Androgens really don't shut you down very hard, estrogen or something that activates the receptor will do it much worse and much faster.


----------



## mattrag (Jul 3, 2011)

7/2/2011


Food intake: (Maint)

400g chicken breast
400g Pork chops
100g chicken thigh

500g rice
150g potato

Protein: 300 Fat: 110g Carbs: 400g



Workout: (Power)*

 (PR)Bench Press: 295(5,4,5)
Bent over row db: 105 (6)X2 ,
Standing military: 185 (5,4), SS: concentration curl: 25lbs*
CG bench: 205 (5)X2
 Deadlift 265(5)X2
Squats 295 (5) x2 

Workout time: 1hr 30 minutes*
Workout Notes: Strong today. Good today haha. Carb load went extremely well. Weighted around 91kgs in the morning, only 1kg up from the carb preload day. 

Notes:*

Aggressionretty baseline. Normal 

Libido: Man I wanted to tap anything that moved. 

Strength: Okay today was SUPER strong. Haha. I really think the andro hard is kicking in full strength. I wanna run Mdrol too... as I will be coming out of this ???cut??? in 1-2 weeks and switching to the UD2 geared to gaining mass... though I'm not 100% sure what I should do. I know one thing though, I am going to need more weights at home... 

Pumps: All sat and most of sunday I was pretty pumped all day. 

Mood: Today I was noticeably more irritable.*

Sleep: Judo wrecked my neck, and my sleep too. 

Side Effects: Nothing bad haha.

Overall: I'm liking hard, but like I said my temperature has not even passed 98 degrees this whole cycle. So i'm not sure if androlean raises resting metabolic rate or at least I know it doesnt' raise body temperature. 

Appetite: This carb up went well. Rice and potatoes. SOOO GOOD hahaha. To think the BIG bodybuilders eat this much plus more meat everyday ??? damn...


----------



## Rodja (Jul 3, 2011)

There are very few things that are more gratifying than setting a big PR.


----------



## mattrag (Jul 3, 2011)

Rodja said:


> There are very few things that are more gratifying than setting a big PR.




YES~!! 
I like being strong. haha

Rodja, you are a paleo dieter right? with the potatoes/starch for carb. 
What are your views on white rice? I know Chris Kresser (the healthy skeptic) says that the white rice is better and carries no anti nutrients. Just curious as I am trying to dive into more micro nutrients and hormone signalling of food sources.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 4, 2011)

> Strength: Okay today was SUPER strong. Haha. I really think the andro hard is kicking in full strength.



Nice!


----------



## mattrag (Jul 4, 2011)

6/28/2011


Food intake: (VLCD cals)

1.2kg Chicken breast
200g steak

brocolli
290g P, 16g C, 30g Fat 

Notes: Today food was okay, appetite back a bit lol.
Workout: (depletion)



Bench Press : 165lbs X3 (20)
CG Bench press: 135X2 (20)
Bent over row: 165lbs X3 (20) SS SLDL: 165lbs X3 (15)
Military press: 95lbs X2 (20) 
Squat: 185lbs X3 (15) SS single legged calf raises

Reverse grip bench: 125X3 (20), 
Tricep Ext: bands X2 (25) SS: Concentration Curls 20lbs X2 (20)
One arm EZbar modified row: 70lbs X3(20)SS: SLDL: 165lbs X3 (12) 
Upright row: Wide,med,narrow 65lbs X2 (12,12,12) 
One legged squats: 95lbs X2 (20), Wide Squat 185X1 (20)  


Notes:*

Workout was better than last week. I’m thinking had a good carb up, Sunday I didn’t get to eat as much as I wanted, but go the protein in.  

Aggression: To be honest I think my aggression has been constantly rising. I didn’t take into account irritability. As I would usually make excuses for people as to why they are being so stupid when it comes to exercise/nutrition, now I just flat out tell them… Before I’d worry about how they felt about it, now I am like… man… if you don’t wanna do it leave, I don’t need that shit in my gym. Haha. 
Libido: Still elevated. I am amazed to say shut down is definitely not here. I am kinda worried as to the androgenic sides not showing up.. I have not once had oily skin, acne, or hairloss… only aggression.

Strength: Noticeably stronger, I was able to push out reps with authority lol. 
Pumps: Strong pumps today, harder throughout the day too. 

Mood: Irritable. For sure. 

Sleep: Great sleep last night and the night before. 
Side Effects: Hair still okay, or not noticeable. Good indeed good. 
Overall: Great! Like I said though, I’m not so convinced androlean does much for this type of diet. I like the androhard though. I think androlean would be great in a VLCD, doing 20-40mins of walking a day coupled with some non glycolythic type workload 2-3x a week. Hitting full body both times or a Push/Pull type deal.


----------



## Rodja (Jul 5, 2011)

AL shines during a big (~1000) caloric deficit, but it's really hard to keep that up for an extended period of time.


----------



## mattrag (Jul 5, 2011)

7/5/2011


Food intake: (VLCD cals)

1kg Chicken breast
200g steak

brocolli
240g P, 16g C, 28g Fat 

Notes: Today food was okay, appetite back a bit lol.
Workout: (depletion)



Bench Press : 165lbs X3 (20)
CG Bench press: 135X2 (20)
Bent over 1arm EZbar row: 85lbs X3 (20) SS SLDL: 165lbs X3 (15)
Military press: 95lbs X2 (20) 
Squat: 185lbs X3 (15) SS single legged calf raises

Reverse grip bench: 125X3 (20), 
Tricep Ext: bands X2 (25) SS: Concentration Curls 20lbs X2 (20)
Bent over row: 165lbs X3(15)SS: SLDL: 165lbs X3 (12) 
Shrugs 245lbs X3 (20) 
One legged squats: 95lbs X1 (20), Wide Squat 185X2 (20) 


Notes:*

Workout was good, protein is high enough for activity I think. 

Aggression: Irritation levels high. 
Libido: It’s odd, NOW I’m experiencing more of the sides I associate with being on cycle. I am tired more, but during weight lifting I’m extremely focused, not having much want for anything but liftin weights, libido going down the drain. And the boys are looking like someone forgot to put out the feed. 

Strength: Strength is in.  
Pumps: Strong pumps today, harder throughout the day.

Mood: Irritable. For sure. 

Sleep: Sleeping better. 
Side Effects: Hair still okay, noticed some falling out but nothing that noticeable for me… but I don’t got much left to lose lol.  Noticed a pimple on my forhead but a REALLY small one. Seeing this cycle didn’t give me any acne, oily skin, or pimples I’d say this is pretty ridiculous. 

Overall: Strength is good. I think androhard’s recomp ability is more what I am interested in than the androleans starvation thing. I’d rather train intensely then just do a more strength/maint type training. Just personal preference.


----------



## mattrag (Jul 6, 2011)

Man i'm on like day 25? And now EVERYTHING is starting to hit hard. Full on pumps all day, feeling confident, strong, noticed hair shedding, noticed balls kinda not re inflating after "usage". But it's all worth it. Veins too are definitely more visible. I might actually continue this cycle


----------



## mattrag (Jul 7, 2011)

7/7/2011


Food intake: (pre carb load)

400g chicken breast

100g brocolli 

Protein: 100 Fat: 10g Carbs: 4g*

(Carb load 1200g carbs over the next 30hrs)*

Workout: (tension)*

(PR)Bench Press: 255 (8),275 (10) SS: concentration curl: 25lbs*
Bent over row 245 (6) X2 :  Deadlift 245(2), 245(8) 
Standing military: 135 (15), 155 (12) SS: (PR)Mod 1arm row: 125lbs*(8) X3 
Band push downs: (12)x2 
Squat: 245(12)X2 SS: Single leg BW calf raises
Workout time: 1hr 30 minutes*
Workout Notes: SUPER STRONG. But I died out at the end. My squat numbers went down. I think my knees are really getting the short end of this cycle. Both deadlifts and squats, I noticed my knees kinda burning throughout the whole lift. 

Notes:*

Aggression: Up in the weights, and pretty much up all day.

Libido: Up. Haha, man. hhahah

Strength: Up, but I really think I can handle more.*Just the joints are giving me problems. 

Pumps: Pumps were good on wednesday, today I fell kinda flat. But I was pretty pumped today. 

Mood: aggressive. 

Sleep: Sleep was okay, was pretty tired.*

Side Effects: Hair kinda shedding, balls kinda feeling it now, but then again towards the night they fill up. Haha. No pain. 



Appetite: Surprisingly it has been down lately, I think it's that i'm eating a lot cleaner these past few weeks and my body is finding the right amounts of micronutrients to grow and get rid of some fat. 

Overall: Good stuff. I’m pretty happy.*


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 7, 2011)

Good notes bro, I definatly like hearing the effects of a prolonged pump.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 7, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Libido: Up. Haha, man. hhahah



Something about this made me laugh.


----------



## mattrag (Jul 9, 2011)

7/7/2011


Food intake: (carb load)
6 eggs 
1kg chicken breast

2kg boiled potatoes
15 bananas
3 cups (raw measure) white rice


Protein: 286g Fat: 60g Carbs: 1100g*

(Carb load 1200g carbs over the next 30hrs)*

Workout: (power)*

(PR)Incline DB bench: 110lbs 5(3), (8)
1arm shoulder press 50lbs
Standing military behind the neck: 115 (6,5), 135 (5) 
Lat pull down: 190 (5)X2, Pull ups to failure
1 legged Leg Press: 178kgs (5) x3
Hammer Curls: 65lbs (5)X2
Tricep push down: 80lbs 
rear delt raises: 20lbs (5) X3 

Workout time: 1hr 30 minutes*
Workout Notes:Strong like always. Finally hit the real gym. Was amazing. 

Notes:*

Aggression: Up in the weights, and pretty much up all day.

Libido:Is good. 

Strength: This cycle definitely has made me MUCH stronger. 

Pumps: Pumps were crazy today. All day pumped, almost painful .

Mood: aggressive. 

Sleep: SLeep has been "normal"? lol I liked sleeping, but i just can't find the time to sleep. 

Side Effects: Joints... hair kinda shedding. But it's worth it. I may start trying to train in a lower weight range, for muscle contraction etc. 



Appetite: Not really noticing anything. my body must have gotten used to the diet. 

Overall: Strength is great, body comp... I donno about this one, i weight the same, stronger. I don't know if i'm any leaner, Ithink I am. My measurements show a .5cm increase in my left bicep though , chest got 1cm smaller. could be fat. over all good progress. 
that ends my 4 weeks.


----------



## Rodja (Jul 11, 2011)

15 bananas?  Is that a typo?


----------



## mattrag (Jul 11, 2011)

Rodja said:


> 15 bananas?  Is that a typo?



haha, nope. The bananas are around 100gs each and that's around 22g carbs.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 11, 2011)

Rodja said:


> 15 bananas?  Is that a typo?



Ha, I honestly just assumed it was a typo. Thats mega banana consumption lol.


----------



## mattrag (Jul 11, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Ha, I honestly just assumed it was a typo. Thats mega banana consumption lol.



I can eat so much food it's ridiculous. 
all my food on low/deplete are taken in in 2 sittings. ( I do IF/lean gains)

I am going to go into PCT soon, and then wait a little while then start back up on Mdrol/AHv2 log. 

PCT feels easy, as my last PH run over a year ago I towards the 5th-6th week I felt like I was dying. 

And PCT.... god.... I thought I died.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 14, 2011)

mattrag said:


> I can eat so much food it's ridiculous.
> all my food on low/deplete are taken in in 2 sittings. ( I do IF/lean gains)
> 
> I am going to go into PCT soon, and then wait a little while then start back up on Mdrol/AHv2 log.
> ...



Mdrol AH will treat you well, my favorite cycle for sure (even just using the first androhard).


----------



## Rodja (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know how you dudes do IF.  I know that the body adapts, but my training is so erratic that I couldn't set aside a specific window.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 15, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I don't know how you dudes do IF.  I know that the body adapts, but my training is so erratic that I couldn't set aside a specific window.



I couldn't imagine it either.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 17, 2011)

mattrag said:


> I can eat so much food it's ridiculous.
> all my food on low/deplete are taken in in 2 sittings. ( I do IF/lean gains)
> 
> I am going to go into PCT soon, and then wait a little while then start back up on Mdrol/AHv2 log.
> ...



I'll be following along on your SD/AH log


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 17, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I'll be following along on your SD/AH log



Me too, sounds interesting


----------



## oufinny (Jul 18, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I couldn't imagine it either.



It is easy and where you workout is really doesn't matter that much.  Sometimes I do it first on weekends then break my fast, most days I eat a meal and a shake then workout, on off days or cardio I go until 2 PM or so then stop around 8, it gets easy once you adapt.  People are of the idea that you will be catabolic and all this BS if you don't eat after a workout, it is all wrong.  Remember, it is the protein companies selling the idea so you buy their high priced protein.  MrKleen on AM is hovering at 6% BF about now and has no issues with going 6-8 hours after a workout before eating.  

Lean gains is not for everyone but if you have issues maintaining leanness or are very carb sensitive, it is worth giving it a 2-3 month run, you will most likely fall in love with it.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 18, 2011)

So what is the ideal fasting period? 15 hours?


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 18, 2011)

oufinny said:


> It is easy and where you workout is really doesn't matter that much.  Sometimes I do it first on weekends then break my fast, most days I eat a meal and a shake then workout, on off days or cardio I go until 2 PM or so then stop around 8, it gets easy once you adapt.  People are of the idea that you will be catabolic and all this BS if you don't eat after a workout, it is all wrong.  Remember, it is the protein companies selling the idea so you buy their high priced protein.  MrKleen on AM is hovering at 6% BF about now and has no issues with going 6-8 hours after a workout before eating.
> 
> Lean gains is not for everyone but if you have issues maintaining leanness or are very carb sensitive, it is worth giving it a 2-3 month run, you will most likely fall in love with it.



Interesting I will have to look into it some more, at least for curiosity sake.


----------



## dcrutgers (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you think running 1 bottle each of AH/AL stretched over 6 weeks would be better then full dose for 4 weeks?


----------



## R1balla (Jul 21, 2011)

Im in. IMO, for best gains, dose how PP has it. Maybe some reps can answer better but if it was me, Id keep it at full dose 4 weeks followed by proper PCT


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 21, 2011)

dcrutgers said:


> Do you think running 1 bottle each of AH/AL stretched over 6 weeks would be better then full dose for 4 weeks?



Everyone has different opinions on this. Personally, I like longer cycles.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 21, 2011)

glad i ran into this ive been interested in the andro products price is a little much but hey if it does what its suppose 2 and its low toxicity like they say then its worht the extra$ huh?


----------



## dcrutgers (Jul 22, 2011)

HereToStudy - Thanks, I'm going to be running a 11 OXO bridge (9 caps a day) for 2 weeks after my AH/AL 4 week cycle, then a 4 week PCT so I wanted to keep the total cycle including PCT at 10 weeks. 

Thoughts?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 25, 2011)

dcrutgers said:


> HereToStudy - Thanks, I'm going to be running a 11 OXO bridge (9 caps a day) for 2 weeks after my AH/AL 4 week cycle, then a 4 week PCT so I wanted to keep the total cycle including PCT at 10 weeks.
> 
> Thoughts?



I think it'll work out VERY well.  AH/AL should already be only mildly suppressive, especially with a 4 weeker.  The 11-oxo bridge should make PCT a breeze!


----------



## |Z| (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a fan of the 11-oxo bridge and with a less suppressive cycle like AH/AL, it shouldn't be too hard to recover just like BBG said!


----------



## mattrag (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey hey, looks like ppl been posting while I was away. I finished up my stack last week and I must say the PCT is great. Much better than my last PH run with Hdrol. Both were run w/o bloods but this time I don't "feel" as bad. Many think it's not a good gauge but my boys are still happy and full, the good ol magic stick is still holding on to blood well and the eyes are definitely still wandering most annoyingly.  

Weight wise I lost about 1kg and gained strength across the board. Very good. Next I'm going to run AH straight for 8 weeks and see how I do.  After my PCT of course. 
Here is the link to my new log on AM. 

mattrag's first log! AnaBeta/PCT Black/ShredMatrix for a Lit-up Halloween - Anabolicminds.com


Same workout/diet but in PCT. 15 weeks to halloween where I hope to be sporting thor that day


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 25, 2011)

testing the time stamp, sorry


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 25, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Hey hey, looks like ppl been posting while I was away. I finished up my stack last week and I must say the PCT is great. Much better than my last PH run with Hdrol. Both were run w/o bloods but this time I don't "feel" as bad. Many think it's not a good gauge but my boys are still happy and full, the good ol magic stick is still holding on to blood well and the eyes are definitely still wandering most annoyingly.
> 
> Weight wise I lost about 1kg and gained strength across the board. Very good. Next I'm going to run AH straight for 8 weeks and see how I do.  After my PCT of course.
> Here is the link to my new log on AM.
> ...



Glad to hear PCT is going great!


----------



## ryansm (Jul 26, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Hey hey, looks like ppl been posting while I was away. I finished up my stack last week and I must say the PCT is great. Much better than my last PH run with Hdrol. Both were run w/o bloods but this time I don't "feel" as bad. Many think it's not a good gauge but my boys are still happy and full, the good ol magic stick is still holding on to blood well and the eyes are definitely still wandering most annoyingly.
> 
> Weight wise I lost about 1kg and gained strength across the board. Very good. Next I'm going to run AH straight for 8 weeks and see how I do.  After my PCT of course.
> Here is the link to my new log on AM.
> ...


Nice results bud 
Will you be logging the 8 week run with AH?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 26, 2011)

Your PCT looks awesome, you're very well prepared dude.


----------



## mattrag (Jul 26, 2011)

I also have the TRS, and have my rat dosing torem 90/60/60/30 Hopefully RUI has some quality product for him. 

Small question, it's summer so do you recommend keeping the Torem in the fridge?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 26, 2011)

mattrag said:


> I also have the TRS, and have my rat dosing torem 90/60/60/30 Hopefully RUI has some quality product for him.
> 
> Small question, it's summer so do you recommend keeping the Torem in the fridge?



That shouldn't be necessary.  But it won't hurt.  However, if it's more convenient for it to not be in the fridge, don't bother with it then.


----------



## mattrag (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks!! 

I'm about to do something really crazy. More info on the next update


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 26, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I'm about to do something really crazy. More info on the next update



Looking forward to it.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 27, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I'm about to do something really crazy. More info on the next update


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 27, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I'm about to do something really crazy. More info on the next update



You are keeping us waiting!


----------



## mattrag (Jul 27, 2011)

hahah! Well my next cycle is going to look something like this~~ 

Week 1-10 AHv2
Week 1-4 EOD 20mg Mdrol (Basically a pulse on workout days) 
Week 5-10 Progestin 

PCT: Basically same as this one but with TRS too.

Right now I'm trying to settle my finances to see if I can actually afford this cycle.... But I have almost all in place... Just need the Progestin


----------



## mattrag (Jul 28, 2011)

short question, can i run the above cycle on a full on cut?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 28, 2011)

mattrag said:


> short question, can i run the above cycle on a full on cut?



Absolutely.


----------



## mattrag (Jul 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Absolutely.



Thanks! Thought so, just gonna be a bit more miserable i'd think lol.


----------



## Rodja (Jul 28, 2011)

Contrary to popular belief, you can run any steroid for any purpose.  Obviously, some are better suited to a certain goal, but you can use all AAS for cutting or bulking.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 28, 2011)

mattrag said:


> hahah! Well my next cycle is going to look something like this~~
> 
> Week 1-10 AHv2
> Week 1-4 EOD 20mg Mdrol (Basically a pulse on workout days)
> ...



5aOHP?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 29, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> 5aOHP?



I think there was another PH out that was literally called progestin.


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 29, 2011)

mattrag said:


> short question, can i run the above cycle on a full on cut?


 Are you or have you ever competed before?


----------



## mattrag (Jul 30, 2011)

Ya, it's the 5aOHP. I just couldn't remember the name when I wrote that. Sorry for the mix up. 

I have never competed before... I'm what Layne Norton would call the idiot guy who takes exogenous compounds to get big, and strong in the gym... I doubt I'll step on stage in a BB competition but the fitness model category looks pretty good to me. Currently around 11%bf. I'm going to take that next cycle to get me down to 5% after this PCT then try and build up when it gets into winter. Try get to a nice 8% or so at close to 200lbs.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 30, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Ya, it's the 5aOHP. I just couldn't remember the name when I wrote that. Sorry for the mix up.
> 
> I have never competed before... I'm what Layne Norton would call the idiot guy who takes exogenous compounds to get big, and strong in the gym... I doubt I'll step on stage in a BB competition but the fitness model category looks pretty good to me. Currently around 11%bf. I'm going to take that next cycle to get me down to 5% after this PCT then try and build up when it gets into winter. Try get to a nice 8% or so at close to 200lbs.



Hey 8% is nothing to be ashamed of, especially at 200


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 31, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I think there was another PH out that was literally called progestin.



IIRC, that is what they called it in beta stage.



ryansm said:


> Hey 8% is nothing to be ashamed of, especially at 200



No doubt.


----------



## mattrag (Aug 1, 2011)

UPDATE~~

OMG Torem is great. Just kicked in now i think. The boys are no longer 'sucked up' and I feel like my libido has gone from decent (I was never completely shutdown) to back up and kicking. 
Adding anabeta has made the workouts feel like death. I'm sure it's my lack of carb intake. But I feel WAY more pumped and strong throughout the day... I'm gonna have to add this to my next PCT.... 

Small note: Torem > Clomid 

Unless my clomid was bunk last PCT. All clomid did for me was make me piss out sperm. My boys never dropped, never really "Filled up" they just shoot out all the sperm I was making. AND I felt like i was dead in PCT. Libido went even lower. Even though my pct last time was pretty good, I still got killed in PCT (off a 6 week hdrol run). And the Hdrol run was pure bulk. i bulked through PCT too.... hitting close to 3500 cals a day.... Currently I do a cycling diet where I do low cal/high cal days and I don't even hit 2500 cals on a daily avg (cut for me).  
This time I might actually get stronger in PCT. 

AH/AL is great for keeping strength up in a cut. If I did it again I'd run AL solo on a starvation type diet. Just to test it. I feel I negated some of the benefits of AL/AH because I ran it on top the UD2. If i had just done very low cal and just suffered the full 4 weeks I might have seen better results. 

Either way I do notice strength drops. By a lot. And also, endurance... my muscles actually get sore and lose contractual force during my workouts... while on cycle I didn't have that. 

For those looking into these products I would do a lower calorie diet with some heavy training.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 2, 2011)

mattrag said:


> AH/AL is great for keeping strength up in a cut. If I did it again I'd run AL solo on a starvation type diet. Just to test it. I feel I negated some of the benefits of AL/AH because I ran it on top the UD2. If i had just done very low cal and just suffered the full 4 weeks I might have seen better results.



This is the ideal way to utilize it. Sparing muscle in an extreme calorie deficit.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 2, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> This is the ideal way to utilize it. Sparing muscle in an extreme calorie deficit.


 Indeed. Throw in our Ibcaas to further spare muscle.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 3, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Ya, it's the 5aOHP. I just couldn't remember the name when I wrote that. Sorry for the mix up.
> 
> I have never competed before... I'm what Layne Norton would call the idiot guy who takes exogenous compounds to get big, and strong in the gym... I doubt I'll step on stage in a BB competition but the fitness model category looks pretty good to me. Currently around 11%bf. I'm going to take that next cycle to get me down to 5% after this PCT then try and build up when it gets into winter. Try get to a nice 8% or so at close to 200lbs.



8% at 200 is a great goal, that's just around where I want to be in a few weeks.  But then in another few weeks 8-10% at 220


----------



## Rodja (Aug 3, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Ya, it's the 5aOHP. I just couldn't remember the name when I wrote that. Sorry for the mix up.
> 
> I have never competed before... I'm what Layne Norton would call the idiot guy who takes exogenous compounds to get big, and strong in the gym... I doubt I'll step on stage in a BB competition but the fitness model category looks pretty good to me. Currently around 11%bf. I'm going to take that next cycle to get me down to 5% after this PCT then try and build up when it gets into winter. Try get to a nice 8% or so at close to 200lbs.



Eh, we all have our reasons for using.  I do because I like to push myself to the highest level possible and this is just an extension of that.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 3, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> 8% at 200 is a great goal, that's just around where I want to be in a few weeks.  But then in another few weeks 8-10% at 220



I like the way that sounds.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 4, 2011)

Those would be beastly stats BBG, either one imo.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 4, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Those would be beastly stats BBG, either one imo.



Agreed, very impressive. Shows you practice what you preach


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 5, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Agreed, very impressive. Shows you practice what you preach



I'm hoping to have pics up in about 5 months displaying my work, lol, so here's to hoping my goals are accomplished.  At the very least, the first one!


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 7, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I'm hoping to have pics up in about 5 months displaying my work, lol, so here's to hoping my goals are accomplished.  At the very least, the first one!



Look forward to it.


----------

